# Art Ensemble Of Chicago 21 CD Box Set on ECM



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Upcoming: The Art Ensemble Of Chicago & Associated Ensembles

[ IMG]

21 CD set!

Disc: 1
1. CD 1 - Art Ensemble Of Chicago: Nice Guys - Ja
2. Nice Guys
3. Folkus
4. 5 9 7 - 5 9
5. Cyp
6. Dreaming Of The Master

Disc: 2
1. CD 2 - Art Ensemble Of Chicago: Full Force - Magg Zelma
2. Care Free
3. Charlie M
4. Old Time Southside Street Dance
5. Full Force

Disc: 3
1. CD 3 - Art Ensemble of Chicacgo: Urban Bushmen - Promenade: Cote Bamako I
2. Bush Magic
3. Urban Magic: March / Warm Night Blues Stroll / Down the Walkway / RM Express
4. Sun Precondition Two / Theme For Sco: Soweto Messenger / Bushman Triumphant / Entering the City / Announcement of Victory

Disc: 4
1. CD 4 - Art Ensemble of Chicacgo: Urban Bushmen (CD2) - New York Is Full Of Lonely People
2. Ancestral Meditation
3. Uncle
4. Peter And Judith
5. Promenade: Cote Bamako II
6. Odwalla/Theme

Disc: 5
1. CD 5 - Art Ensemble of Chicacgo: The Third Decade - Prayer For Jimbo Kwesi
2. Funky AECO
3. Walking In The Moonlight
4. The Bell Piece
5. Zero
6. Third Decade

Disc: 6
1. CD 6 - Leo Smith: Divine Love - Divine Love
2. Tastalun (dedicated to Lester Bowie)
3. Spirituals: The Language Of Love

Disc: 7
1. CD 7 - Lester Bowie: The Great Pretender - The Great Pretender
2. It's Howdy Doody Time
3. When The Doom (Moon) Comes Over The Mountain: a) Doom? b) When The Moon Comes Over The Mountain
4. Rios ******
5. Rose Drop
6. Oh, How The Ghost Sings

Disc: 8
1. CD 8 - Lester Bowie: All The Magic! - For Louie
2. Spacehead
3. Ghosts
4. All The Magic!/Everything Must Change/T. Jam Blues
5. Let The Good Times Roll

Disc: 9
1. CD 9 - Lester Bowie: All The Magic! (CD2) - Organic Echo
2. Dunce Dance
3. Charlie M. (Part II)
4. Thirsty?
5. Almost Christmas
6. Down Home
7. Okra Influence
8. Miles Davis Meets Donald Duck
9. Deb Deb's Face
10. Monkey Waltz
11. Fradulent Fanfare
12. Organic Echo (Part II)

Disc: 10
1. CD 10 - Lester Bowie's Brass Fantasy: I Only Have Eyes For You - I Only Have Eyes For You
2. Think
3. Lament
4. Coming Back, Jamaica
5. Nonet
6. When The Spirit Returns

Disc: 11
1. CD 11 - Lester Bowie's Brass Fantasy: Avant Pop - The Emperor
2. Saving All My Love For You
3. B Funk
4. Blueberry Hill
5. Crazy
6. Macho (Dedicated To Machito)
7. No ****
8. Oh, What A Night

Disc: 12
1. CD 12 - Art Ensemble of Chicago: Tribute to Lester - Sangaredi
2. Suite for Lester
3. Zero / Alternate Line
4. Tutankhamun
5. As Clear as the Sun
6. He Speaks to Me Often in Dreams

Disc: 13
1. CD 13 - Roscoe Mitchell: Nine To Get Ready - Leola
2. Dream And Response
3. For Lester B
4. Jamaican Farewell
5. Hop Hip Bip Bir Rip
6. Nine To Get Ready
7. Bessie Harris
8. Fallen Heroes
9. Move Toward The Light
10. Big Red Peaches

Disc: 14
1. CD 14 - Roscoe Mitchell, The Transatlantic Art Ensemble: Composition / Improvisation Nos. 1, 2 & 3 - I
2. II
3. III
4. IV
5. V
6. VI
7. VII
8. VIII
9. IX

Disc: 15
1. CD 15 - Evan Parker, The Transatlantic Art Ensemble: Boustrophedon - Overture
2. Furrow 1
3. Furrow 2
4. Furrow 3
5. Furrow 4
6. Furrow 5
7. Furrow 6
8. Finale

Disc: 16
1. CD 16 - Roscoe Mitchell, The Note Factory: Far Side - Far Side / Cards / Far Side
2. Quintet 2007 A For Eight
3. Trio Four For Eight
4. Ex Flover Five

Disc: 17
1. CD 17 - Roscoe Mitchell: Bells For The South Side - Spatial Aspects of the Sound
2. Panoply
3. Prelude to a Rose
4. Dancing in the Canyon
5. EP 7849
6. Bells for the South Side

Disc: 18
1. CD 18 - Roscoe Mitchell: Bells For The South Side (CD2) - Prelude to the Card Game, Cards for Drums, and The Final Hand
2. The Last Chord
3. Six Gongs and Two Woodblocks
4. R509A Twenty B
5. Red Moon In The Sky / Odwalla

Disc: 19
1. CD 19 - Jack DeJohnette, New Directions: New Directions - Bayou Fever
2. Where Or Wayne
3. Dream Stalker
4. One Handed Woman
5. Silver Hollow

Disc: 20
1. CD 20 - Jack DeJohnette, New Directions: In Europe - Salsa For Eddie G.
2. Where Or Wayne
3. Bayou Fever
4. Multo Spiliagio

Disc: 21
1. CD 21 - Jack DeJohnette, Muhal Richard Abrams, Larry Gray, Roscoe Mitchell, Henry Threadgill: Made In Chicago - Chant
2. Jack 5
3. This
4. Museum of Time
5. Leave Don't Go Away
6. Announcement
7. Ten Minutes

Released mid November


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the "heads up" on this. I'm one of those who counts the Art Ensemble as a true American musical treasure, and it's great to know this treasure chest is now available.

Apparently the ECM box (a limited CD set of the label's recordings of The Art Ensemble of Chicago and associated groups) will be released on November 2. I'll have to start saving my pennies.

















https://jazzdesk.wordpress.com/2018/09/21/the-art-ensemble-of-chicago-in-a-box/


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Nothing was coming up from a search on my end.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, I hope this indicates a new stage in ECM box reissues... i've got room for that in my library... listed on Amy US for $5 per CD

https://www.amazon.com/Art-Ensemble...27994&sr=1-1&keywords=art+ensemble+of+chicago

Saw them twice at the old Yoshi's... good memories...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this set. I only have one of the CDs. Most of my AEC is on other labels.

Just pre-ordered this at importcds. Only 76 dollars.
https://www.importcds.com/art-ensemble-of-chicago-and-associated-ensembles/602567920892


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I received my set today. The packaging is pretty flimsy and ill designed. A disappointment to say the least. But I'm glad to have the music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Going through this set. There's some great albums here including New Directions in Europe, and Divine Love by Leo Smith. Plus all the AEC stuff.


----------

